# CNC vadība / mehānika >  RepRap Mendel i2 - tas ir ļoti vienkārši.

## andrievs

*Ievadam:*
Vasaras beigās ienāca prātā doma, ka jāatrod nodarbe ziemas tumšajiem vakariem.
Septembrī-oktobrī ziedoju dažu labu brīdi, lai iepazītos ar "teoriju" un izpētītu iegādes, piegādes un cenas. Secinājums bija, ka pasākums maksās +/-200 Ls - mazāk par 200, ja iepirktos Ķīna, un virs 200, ja tikai Eiropā. Tā kā daži desmiti latiņu nav tas, kas nosaka manu dzīves ritumu un labsajūtu, nolēmu maksāt "virs 200 tikai EU", lai iegūtu visu pēc iespējas tuvāk un ātrāk.
Ļoti ātri, kvalitatīvi, gana lēti, bet ne gluži visu, var iepirkt Spānijā, jo tur ir ļoti spēcīga RepRap komūna. Kādi 2-3 pirkumi bija no UK. Materiālu 4 dienu laikā var dabūt no Viļņas, un 3 dienas atpakaļ pasūtīju vēl arī no Tallinas - lūkosim, cik ātri tas pienāks.

*Reāli sākās ar... :*
Pirmos pasūtīju Nema17 piektajā novembrī (2013.g) un sāku Rīgā iepirkt "bleķus". Slīdstieņi, slīdgultņi un gultņi Sadovņikova 17. Lielākā daļa ikdienas skrūves un vītņainie dzelži iekš Depo. Dažas skrūvju eksotikas Delve2. Pēdējo pasūtīju HotBed MK2B sestajā decembrī, un pienāca pastā pirms Ziemassvētkiem.
Notērēti 227Ls.
Mehāniskā salikšana kopā šķiet ir paņēmusi kādas 15-20 stundas (kādus 6-8 vakarus pa pāris stundām). Softa meklēšana, kačāšana, iepazīšanās, palaišana vēl kādas stundas 7-10. Lodēšana, saspraušana un pirmā "iekurbulēšana" arī vēl stundas 5-7.

*Lācītim vēderā šobrīd... :*
1. Visparastākais Mendel i2 - (attēlu nelieku, jo jebkurš attēls, meklēts ar atslēgas vārdiem "Mendel i2", rāda tieši manu mīļumu jebkurā rakursā - gan izjauktu, gan saliktu, gan pliku, gan apģērbtu)
2. Arduino compatible Mega 2560
3. RAMPS 1.4 + 4x Pololu
4. kliment-Sprinter
5. Printrun-Win

*Vēl gribētos... :*
1. SD module
2. LCD module
3. Bluetooth
4. Sprinter mainīt uz Merlin, jo tas atbalsta frēzes vadību - varētu provēt aizvietot extrūderi
5. dubulto extrūderi

*Tālākajā nākotnē :*
RepRap Delta

*Pirmā veiksme :*
2013. gada 31. decembrī, pēcpusdienā beidzot viss kustējās, klausīja vadību un bija nokalibrēts, izņemot...

*Šī brīža statuss :*
2014.01.05 - vēl drukāt nevar. Nesaprotamas problēmas ar HotEnd. Atrisināts 2014.02.09
2014.02.10 - nepatīk kvalitāte detaļas pirmā slāņa saķerei ar izdrukas galdu

*Pārvarētas nebūšanas:
*2013.12.26 - Raustās un nevelk extrūdera motors. Apmainot vai motoru, vai draiveri no cits ass, atkal nevelk tieši šī e0 ass, bet x,y,z asīs viss strādā bez iebildumiem. Forumos neko prātīgu neatrodu, kaut ir gadījumi tieši šādi un līdzīgi citai asij. 
*Risinājums:* Izrādījās vienkārši viens aukstais lodējums vienā no četriem savienojumiem motors-draiveris.

2013.12.29 - Vairs nesasilst līdz 110 grādiem HotBed, kaut iepriekšējās 3 dienas nebija problēmu. Pie ~60-70 izslēdzas sildīšana. Distances termometrs rāda, ka MOSFET iet augšā ar tādiem pašiem grādiem, kā pati karstgulta. Šoreiz forumos starp daudzām sēnalām ir arī risinājums.
Rampā jānomaina MOSFET ar mazāku atvērto spriegumu vai esošam jāliek radiators.
*Risinājums:* MOSFET nomainīju, bet "noraušanās" temperatūra tikai pavirzījās uz augšu, kaut pats MOSFET vairs nebija tik karsts.
Pie vainas izrādījās pašatjaunojošais drošinātājs blakus MOSFET-am - tas no sasilšanas pats un papildus siltuma no MOSFET vienkārši atslēdzas, turklāt, ja netīšām pavirzīts cieši blakus otram drošinātājam, caur kuru iet pārējās shēmas un HotEnd-a barošana. 
Tātad, kad man pārstāja normāli strādāt HotBed, tas notika tikai tāpēc, ka, mīlot kartību, iztaisnoju abus drošinātājus kā karogus taisni uz augšu, tādējādi samazinot starp tiem spraugu un pasliktinot ventilāciju. Bet netraucētas darbības atjaunošanai tos tikai vajadzēja atkal izvērst katru uz savu pusi kā vaļīgas uzvedības sievietes kājas.
Nopietns risinājums, ko izdarīšu tuvākajā laikā - pārlikšu visu karstgūltas barošanu uz 24V, lai radikāli samazinātu visas strāvas tās sakarā. Tātad būs iespēja arī apmainīt uz tievākiem/lokanākiem vadiem barošanu visam kustīgajam drukāšanas galdiņam

2014.01.05 - vēl drukāt nevar. Nesaprotamas problēmas ar HotEnd.
Problēma kļuva saprotama. Ir jāpanāk, ka materiāla stiegra, ko motors virza kausēšanai, saņem karstumu tikai pašā kausēšanas galvā. Ja siltums tiek augstāk, tad stiegra paliek mīksta pārāk agri. Motors to sastumj līkumainā mačkā, un stiegra iesprūst padeves caurulītē. Jārisina vai nu nodrošinot drošu dzesēšanu padeves caurulītei, vai arī iegādājoties dārgāku galvu, kurai caurulīte nekarst, jo pielietoti pareizi materiāli.
*Risinājums:* Nopirku labas kvalitātes HotEnd-u un viss uzreiz sāka darboties bez aizķeršanās. 

vēlot veiksmi interesentiem,
Andrievs

P.S. 
Kaut arī virsrakstā esmu licis leģendāro, spārnoto un pat sakrālo "...tas ir ļoti vienkārši.", no kā saldās atmiņas notrīs daudzu veco zēnu sirdis, tomēr es šeit nespēšu ierakstīt tik pat plašu un ģeniālu materiālu kā tajā fantastiskajā grāmatā.
Par jautājumiem būšu priecīgs un atbildēšu iespēju robežas, bet tikai tad, ja tie būs konkrēti un lietpratīgi - tādi, aiz kuriem jau bus saredzamas iepriekšējas zināšanas,  iegūtas patstāvībā un centībā.
Neesmu ļauns, bet vienkārši diezgan aizņemts.

----------


## andrievs

*Nesaprotamas problēmas ar HotEnd

*Nepalaižot g-kodu, caur hotendu materiāls itkā nāk normāli, bet, kāmēr palaiž failu, aizķep un prieki beidzas nesākušies.

Meklēšu izeju divos virzienos
1. pasūtīju citu materiālu - vēl ABS no cita ražotāja un PLA, lai mēģinātu trennēties nevis 230 grādos, bet 180. Pasūtīšu arī resnāku dīzi - patreizējā ir 0,4mm
2. pētīšu, vai neiegādāties dārgāku hotendu - patreizējais ir lētākais, un maksāja 15Ls

----------


## Powerons

Tik daudz sarakstīts un neviena bilde  ::

----------


## andrievs

> Tik daudz sarakstīts un neviena bilde


 Neesmu no komiksu paaudzes. Neesmu pat nevienu komiksu "lietojis". 
Bildes būs tikai, ja būs nepieciešams problēmas vai atbildes skaidrojumam.
Sorruu...

----------


## Powerons

Nu ja, tā jau viņš ir, šķībi līki greizi uztaisīts un kauns citiem rādīt,  tāpēc arī bilžu nav!!!  :: 
Bet te var nekautrēties kā sanācis būs labi  ::  nav taču rūpnīcas ražojums un visam nav jābūt ideāli.

Hmm..., nafig HotBed jāsilda uz 110 grādiem. Ar 50 garādiem pietiek, tas ir pārbaudīts uz K8200 printera.
Tur  HotBed 50 garādi standartā no rūpnīcas noteikts
http://www.k8200.eu
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/init.do?item=10-466-88&toc=0&q=k8200

----------


## M_J

Atvainojos, ka mani jautājumi nekvalificēsies kā tādi, uz kuriem autors būtu gatavs atbildēt, bet varbūt atbildēs kāds cits. Jautājumi diletantiski un internetā noteikti jau ir gatavas atbildes. Aparāts interesants, bet nav īsti skaidrs tā pielietojums. Cik skatos video, tad visi taisa kaut kādus, ne sevišķi precīzus, ķiņēziņus, kas īsti nekur nav liekami. Tajā pašā laikā redzu, ka nopērkamā kita satstāvā ir daudz plastmasas detaļu. Jautājums - vai aparāts var sevi pavairot, izgatavojot pats jau nākošajam kitam izmantojamās plastmasas detaļas, ieskaitot zobratus. Otrs jautājums - tā kā sanāk darīšana ar auto, tiem visās malās ir pilns ar šķībām, greizām plastasas detaļām, kas regulāri salūst, bieži vien nav tik vienkārši nopērkamas, bet pret kuru izgatavošanas precizitāti nav īpaši augstas prasības. Varētu tādas printēt BET, ja, kā raksta Powerons, printēšanas procesā pietiekama temperatūra ir 50 grādi, tad vai nebūs tā, ka tās detaļas kas atrodas zem motora pārsega, vienkārši iztecēs uz asfalta. Savukārt, ja tāda detaļa ir, teiksim, durvju mehānismā, kāda būs tās mehāniskā izturība?

----------


## andrievs

> ...mani jautājumi nekvalificēsies kā tādi, uz kuriem autors būtu gatavs atbildēt...


 Ko nu, ko nu - kā jebkurās normālas viesībās namatēvam vispirms ir kārtīgi jāparūpējas par uzaicinātajiem, un tik tad var cerēt, ka pasākums pats raiti noritēs. 

Powerons pieminētie 50 grādi nav paša materiāla kausēšanas/kušanas temperatūra, bet "karstās gultas" uzkarsēšanas temperatūra, jo 2 populārākie materiāli - ABS un PLA - viens vairāk, bet otrs mazāk, prasa, lai drukāšana notiktu uz karstas virsmas. Pretējā gadījuma nākamās karstās kārtas savērpj apakšējās jau atdzisušās. Pati ABS drukāšanas temperatūra ir +/-230, priekš PLA +/- 180.
ABS un PLA ir tikai populārākie un laikam lētākie _filament_ (krieviski laikam labi derētu termins _наполнитель_). Vispār filamenti ir dzirdēti/lasīti dažnedažādākie - pat šokolāde personalizētu konfekšu izdrukai. NASA uz tieši šī printera bāzes finansē ēdiena 3D izdrukas izpēti http://www.diena.lv/tehnologijas/zinas/nasa-finanse-partikas-produktu-3d-printeri-14009313

Pati RepRap ideja un koncepcija nav koncentrēta uz printeru izveidi kā tādu, bet tieši uz domu, veidot pašu sevi reproducējošu iekārtu - kādreiz tuvākā vai tālākā nākotnē sasniedzot 100% pašatkārtošanos. Darvin, Mendel utt 3D printeru līnija ir tikai pirmie soļi šajā ceļā, un tāpēc, protams, visas plastmasas detaļas savam klonam un vismaz dažām nākamajām paaudzēm var izdrukāt pats PepRap printeris. Idejas tēvs ir šis "trakais profesors" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUB1WgiAFHg

Esmu redzējis vairākkārt pieminam pētījumu (pats to neesmu ne pētījis, ne pat meklējis, jo nav jau tas principiāli), ka dažus simtus dolāru, ko notērē par 3D plastmasas kausējamo printeri, vidēja mājsaimniecība varot atpelnīt viena gada laikā. Es pats, kad viss sāks darboties, pirmkārt izdrukāšu visādas upgrade un rezerves detaļas pašam Mendel i2, tad jau vienu klona komplektu kolēģim (un lai atgūtu 35Ls kas notērēts pašam pērkot komplektu Spānijā) un tad man ir daudz visādas idejas par dažādiem instrumentu turēšanas āķiem un klipšiem, ko gribu saskrūvēt pie sienam un plauktiem garāža. Ir arī viena plastmasas detaļa ar diviem gultņiem priekš mana frontālā zāles pļāvēja, kas nemitīgi salūzt un ir jau par 28Ls gabalā pirkta 3 reizes. ABS ir neganti ciets un sīksts materiāls, bet kāda būs paštaisītās detaļas izturība realitāte, to ceru pastāstīt pavasarī - kad zālienam būs pirmie pļaujamie centimetri

----------


## Powerons

> Aparāts interesants, bet nav īsti skaidrs tā pielietojums. Cik skatos video, tad visi taisa kaut kādus, ne sevišķi precīzus, ķiņēziņus, kas īsti nekur nav liekami.


 Tev taisnība, aparāts ir interesants, bet prakstiskā pielietojuma maz  ::  un pāc kāda laika tas apnīk un bez aparāta var tīri labi iztikt

Redz kur vispraktiskākais pielietojums kādu atradu, zobu pastas izspiežamais  :: 




 Man vēl jautājums par RepRap - Kāda viņam ir precizitāte, kāds ir minimālais solis milimetros kādu pielieto drukāšanai

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tā saprotu, ka tas aparāts ir labs ar to, ka var izprintēt detaļas paraugu. Ja vajag 1 detaļu tad ar to arī pietiek. Detaļu ražošanai no plastmasas, stikla, dažadiem metāliem un sakausējumiem ir visādas citas tehnoloģijas, visādas keramikas, gumijas, silikona formas, ar kuram iegūst atlējumus, nospiedumus utt. un tad atlej detaļas no visdažādākajiem materiāliem. Ir sludinājumi, kur sola izliet detaļas no alumīnija un bronzas un vajag tikai paraugu vai zīmējumu.

----------


## M_J

Paldies Andrievam par izsmeļošo atbildi! Sapratu, ka tāds aparāts mājas darbnīcā varētu būt noderīgāks, nekā man sākumā likās. Ar interesi sekošu projekta attīstībai un izglītošos, lai nākošie jautājumi būtu jēdzīgāki.

----------


## zzz

Oooooo, raimonds kaa dziivs!

Ko, no psihenes izlaida uz briivaam kaajaam, jeb patrieca tevi no daamu portaaliem, kur tu psiichologjiskos padomus daliiji?

-----

Ok, par plastmasu spljaaveeju. Shameejaa pielietojums saimnieciibaa ir stipri fishy (apshaubaams), jo 1. (fizika) saspljautaa detalja peec definiicijas buus neizturiigaaka kaa normaali preseeta. tas ir dabas un polimeeru fizikas likums. 2. (ekonomika) izejmateriaals, taa plastmasas shkjiedra nav diezko leeta pati par sevi. Lielaakas un masiivaakas detaljas netiikami kodiis makaa uz materiaalu vien.

Kaa hobija un izklaides daikts jau okei.  

Veel varu ieteikt drukaat visaadas kuustomizeetas figuurinjas animeshnjikiem un tirgot shiem. Taadam pakalpojumam varbuut kaadu nebuut pieprasiijumu vareetu atrast, tachu tad pie aparaata komplektaa vajag maakslinieku, kas taisiis 3D modeljus un peec tam shos nopindzelees.

----------


## andrievs

> ... par RepRap - Kāda viņam ir precizitāte, kāds ir minimālais solis milimetros kādu pielieto drukāšanai...


 Mīļā saule, viss, kā izrādās, ir izlasāms arī paša atsūtītajā linkā!
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/init.do?item=10-466-88&toc=0&q=k8200
k8200-tais ir parats RepRap līnijas printeris. (Izskatās, ka apmēram varētu teikt 2,5 paaudze - RepRap Prusa ar modifikāciju)
Par to liecina: "Compatible with most free RepRap software and firmware" 

Un tātad:
Nominal mechanical resolution:
X and Y: 0.015 mm (smallest step the printing plate can move in the X and Y direction)
Z: 0.781 µm (smallest step the printing plate can move in the Z direction)
Nominal printing resolution:
Wall thickness (X,Y): 0.5 mm
Layer thickness (Z): 0.20 - 0.25 mm

----------


## fest

> *Nesaprotamas problēmas ar HotEnd
> 
> *Nepalaižot g-kodu, caur hotendu materiāls itkā nāk normāli, bet, kāmēr palaiž failu, aizķep un prieki beidzas nesākušies.
> 
> Meklēšu izeju divos virzienos
> 1. pasūtīju citu materiālu - vēl ABS no cita ražotāja un PLA, lai mēģinātu trennēties nevis 230 grādos, bet 180. Pasūtīšu arī resnāku dīzi - patreizējā ir 0,4mm
> 2. pētīšu, vai neiegādāties dārgāku hotendu - patreizējais ir lētākais, un maksāja 15Ls


 1) Kāds hotends? J-Head kopija?
2) Lielākai daļai no hotendiem ir nepieciešama piespiedu dzese hotenda augšpusei. 
3) Pamēģini atlaist extrudera zobratu/skrūvi ar rievām, un izspiest plastmasu ar roku. Precīzu spēku nepateikšu, bet tam jābūt diezgan viegli- ja jāspiež no visa spēka, tad kaut kas nav labi.
4) Hotenda darba temperatūru (iekšpusē) ar termopāri pārbaudīji? IR termometrs tam nederēs (neprasi kāpēc man tagad ir IR termometrs bez pielietojuma).
5) Strāvu extrudera motoram noregulēji uz motora/draivera maksimālo pieļaujamo?


Uz nesaistītas nots- kāpēc vēlies deltu? Deltas teorētiski lielākais kustības ātrums tāpat maz ko dod (lielākā daļa kustību tāpat ir ierobežota dēļ hotenda). Vēl to jepli ar plastmasas barošanu caur cauruli (bowden)- nevar reversēt extruderi- nu, var, bet tas neko nedod lai samazinātu to, ka plastmasa iztek tur kur nevajag.

----------


## andrievs

> 1) "Kāds hotends? J-Head kopija?"
> 2) "...nepieciešama piespiedu dzese hotenda augšpusei..." 
> 3) "...atlaist extrudera zobratu...izspiest plastmasu ar roku..."
> 
> "...kāpēc vēlies deltu?..."


 Paldies, ka veltījāt laiku manai tēmai!

HotEnds ir standarta klucīša sildītājs, kas turās uz apm 25mm gara M6 vītņstienīša ar 2mm caurumu, pa kuru padod stiegru.
Pilnīgi precīzi, ka mana problēma ir šī stienīša aukšgala neatdzesēšana.
Tikai ar roku spiežot stiegru iekšā, vispirms skaisti veidojas diegs dīzes galā, kurš pat sakūst vienā plastmasas pilītē. Tomēr pēc dažām sekundēm viss iesprūst, jo stiegra visā 25mm garumā uzkarst ne līdz kušanai, bet paliek mīksta. Tajā vietā, lai kā ciets virzulis veidotu spiedienu "kušanas kamerā", ši uzmet mīkstas buktes visā padeves stienīša garumā un iesprūst.

Nedaudz laika patērēju, lai piečibinātu klāt radiatoru. Tas daudz nepalīdzēja. Varētu vēl likt ventilatoru (kā daudziem  modeļiem redzēts) bet negribu vairs tam tērēt laiku.

Nolēmu rīkoties pavisam radikāli - iegadāt dārgā gala HotEnd-u, kuru publika liela kā labako no vairākiem izmēģinātajam.
Šim visa padeves caurulīte/korpuss līdz pašai "kausēšanas kamerai" ir plastikāta.

No vienas puses - es saprotu, ko jādara, lai "iedarbinātu" lēto galvu. Bet to es tjūnošu, pa to laiku, kad printeris jau kaut ko drukās ar galvu, kura nav jātūno. 

Kāpēc vēlos deltu? NEZINU ! 
Tāpēc ka smuka. 
Tā vēl ir tik tāla darīšana, ka man vēl būš laika apdomāt ko un kāpēc.

----------


## andrievs

Ja mājās ir 3D printeris...

Tā kā iepriekš bija replikas, ka ar 3D verķi mājas īsti nav ko iesākt, tad turpmāk te ievietošu arī interesantus (manuprāt) atradumus.

Tātad lūk ko dara vecie zēni, ja tiem nav impotence ar iztēli:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMK0dEKWJdY

----------


## zzz

Andriev, kritiskie komentaari jau nebij par to ka ar 3D printeri nevaretu taisiit interesantas lietas.

Kritika bija par to ka ar hobijiskajiem 3D printeriem diezko nesanaak saimnieciibaa lietderiigas lietas pa ekonomiski jeedziigaam izmaksaam.

Interesants un lietderiigs ir drusku dazhaadi kriteeriji.

Nu sheku reku arii interesantums (attieciigajiem faniem):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433l5AjHtVc

Veel nopindzeleet un mazas meiteniites attieciigaa vecumaa gjiibs aiz sajuusmas. Interesanti vinjaam - jaa. Lietderiigi - nefigaa.

(Poniji izveeleeti kaa ilustraacija tipiskai stipri fignjackij multenei ar lielu fanu puuli)

----------


## andrievs

Pirmie printējumi notikuši!

Pirmdien pasūtīju no Varšavas to publikas pozitīvi novērtēto HotEnd-u. Otrdien čalis pārprasīja, kādas gribu dīzes un kāds filamenta diametrs.
Jau ceturtdien (!) HotEnd-s bija man uz galda. Sestdien kādu stundu veltīju kabelīša izveidei.
Svētdien no rīta visu savienoju un laidu vaļā.

Viss aizgāja uzreiz un bez aizķeršanās! 

Vai nu ir iestājusies pilnīga laime? Protams nē...   
Jau pamanīju nekārtību ar "saķeri" ar HotBed-u. Jau paprovēju HotBed-u aplīmet ar līmlenti (kā iesaka forumos) un tā savukārt pārāk piecepās pie drukājamās detaļas. Jau sabojāju vienu drukājumu, jo stiegra bija iesprūdusi rullī, no kura iztinās. Ekstrūdera motors vilka, rievskrūve skrāpēja, bet pa dīzi nekas ārā nenāca, - a es to nogulēju un nepamanīju kādas 10 minūtes.  Nu, vārdu sakot, viss kā pie parastiem cilvēkiem - neesam jau nekādi dievi, vai ne?

Jau saņēmu arī pirmo pasūtījumu - plastmasas zobratam dīzeļmotora droseles aizvara kustināšanā - pagaidām cilvēki tērējot 200E un pērkot visu bloku faktiski tik šī viena zobrata dēļ.
Dzīve turpinās.

----------


## zzz

Jauki. peecaak padod arii zinju, cik ilgi izprinteetais zobrats nostraadaaja.

Jo, ja, kaa var saprast no mineetaa, attieciigaa (ruupnieciski preseetaa) zobrata luushana ir tipveida defekts, tad rodas vieglas aizdomas, ka tas vienkaarshi ir liiki uzprojekteets (varbuut speciaali, varbuut nejaushi, tachu liiki) un 3D printeets zobrats tai vietaa luuziis veel dafiga aatraak. Skatiit polimeeru fizikas iebildi numur viens augstaak - 3D printeetas detaljas peec definiicijas ir mazaak izturiigas kaa taada pat detalja normaali preseeta.

----------


## andrievs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT3772yhr0o

----------


## andrievs

Ir papildināts tēmas ievadraksts.
sadaļās:
*Pārvarētas nebūšanas:*
2013.12.29 - Vairs nesasilst līdz 110 grādiem HotBed...
2014.01.05 - vēl drukāt nevar. Nesaprotamas problēmas ar HotEnd....

----------


## Obsis

Man ar šādu verķi ir iznākusi saskare tikai Geteborgā. Izprintēto detaļu mēģināju lauzīt. Ar pirkstiem neiespējami salauzt. Gludās virsmas gludums - kā pēc rupjās galafrēzes. Precizitāte  labāka par mm desmitdaļu. Termonoturība - vārošā ūdenī strādā bez problēmām. Šiem bija Londonā taisīts. Tagad meklēju savai CNC frēzei kā papildus uzkarināmu daļu, tā ka interesē salīdzinājums.

P.S. Izlasot tēmu (cenas dēļ) MAN RADĀS IESPAIDS, KA VISLABĀK KARSTGALVU MAN NEVIS JĀPASŪTA, BET GAN JĀTAISA PAŠAM - TĀ LAI TAJĀ VAR SAMEST VISĀDUS PLASTIKĀTA LŪŽŅUS KAUSĒŠANAI.

----------


## zzz

Uuuu, Obsi tu esi baigais optimists, ja ceri visadus plastmasu luuzhnjus mest agregaataa ieksha.

Ja patieshaam gribi iet pa to tacinju, tad uztaisi pa priekshu daudz vienkaarshaaku daiktu - fignju, kuraa tu sametiisi savus luuzhnjus un kura vienkaarshi no tiem izspiediis vienmeeriigu shkjiedru, kuru taalaak vareesi baazt agregaataa.

----------


## andrievs

> ..VISLABĀK KARSTGALVU MAN NEVIS JĀPASŪTA, BET GAN JĀTAISA PAŠAM - TĀ LAI TAJĀ VAR SAMEST VISĀDUS PLASTIKĀTA LŪŽŅUS KAUSĒŠANAI.


 Te nu es sliecos piekrist zzz.
Manuprāt tas ir līdzīgi, kā transporta līdzeklim, ko darbina ar gāzi - var protams vadāt līdz gāzģeneratoru, kuru darbina ar malku, bet tad sanāk baigi specifiska konstrukcija. (Es, starp citu, personīgi pazīstu puisi, ko daudzus gadus atpakaļ rādīja televīzijā ar viņa malkas autiņu).
Bet pats kādreiz braukāju ar dabas gāzes mašīnu, kurai ogļšķiedras balons ar 200 atmosfēru spiedienu - un tā ir daudz ērtāk  :: 

Ja kādreiz izrādītos, ka man materiāls ir vajadzīgs ne vien personīgai lietošanai, bet arī kādas produkcijas ražošanai, tad es domātu, kā uztaisīt šādu:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ruder?ref=live

Nupat pamanīju, ka visi, kas šos verķus bija gatavi iegadāties par $175, jau savu preci ir saņēmuši.
Izcili! Par šādu naudu es pats negrasos saspringt ar pašbūvēšanu. Tiklīdz zināšu, vai vispār un kur lielākos daudzumos varu izlietot savu 3D produkciju, ja tāda vispār kādreiz būs, tā iegādāšos arī šo vai līdzīgu stiegras vilcēju.

----------


## fest

Par lūžņu kausēšanu- šeit tauta eksperimentēja ar granulu extrudēšanu (kas __varētu__ būt par kārtu vieglāk nekā dažāda izmēra lūžņu pārstrāde): http://www.reprap.org/wiki/GranuleExtruder
Cik man zināms, nekas īsti lietojams beigās neiznāca.




> Tiklīdz zināšu, vai vispār un kur lielākos daudzumos varu izlietot savu 3D produkciju, ja tāda vispār kādreiz būs, tā iegādāšos arī šo vai līdzīgu stiegras vilcēju.


 Es gaidu, kad mani printēšanas fehleri un prototipu paliekas sasniegs kritisko masu- drīz jau vajadzētu būt pietiekami daudz izejvielu, lai aparāta iegāde attaisnotu izķēzītā materiāla pārstrādi  ::

----------


## andrievs

Manuprāt labs apkopojums
http://www.3ders.org/3d-printing-bas...rn-3d-modeling

un īpaši patika
http://www.3ders.org/pricecompare/3dprinters/

----------

